
Ask HN: MacBook Pro replacement? - ohmymac
After all the threads and posts and hype around the &quot;new&quot; Macs, specially how it is expensive and does not worth the money, there are still a lot of things I cannot find in any other computer.<p>Not only hardware but also software.<p>Just a bit of history. As a normal, non tech person, in the beginning I mostly used Windows. After I started programming I started using Linux and I mostly used, and still use, Ubuntu and Arch, obviously depending on the purpose of the installation. But since a I got my first Mac I cannot replace it for any other computer I have tried.<p>Regarding the software part, there are two things that bother me:<p>* Iterm2: It is amazing, from the customizations (key binds, theme, fonts, etc) to the easy setup , it just works and allows me to do my job very efficiently.
* General OS features: Overall performance of the OS, and also some minor features such as multi desktop navigation with the trackpad, etc.<p>In terms of hardware:<p>* Trackpad, there is no trackpad I have used that can be compared to the one in my Mac. It is so good that when I am on the move I do not worry not to have a mouse, I can use browser and what ever I want outside the terminal and it is amazing.<p>* The mac size, screen quality, keyboard quality and battery durability.<p>I have seen lots of discussions around this but still I do not have a replacement that can meet the minimum requirements for the change. Do you have any suggestions for all this points?
======
baccheion
If you have the money to (comfortably) do it, then just get a MacBook Pro.
Otherwise:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12815393](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12815393)

~~~
ohmymac
All of those trackpads are not usable.

~~~
roryisok
have you used them all? I get the feeling you just assume they're unusable. I
used a macbook for years and happily switched to a HP Spectre, the different
trackpad was never an issue. You could also just get a USB mouse, better than
any trackpad (in my opinion).

~~~
ohmymac
I have never used them as a daily computer but I tried using them in the
store. So in this case I tried the Dell the Asus and the Lenovo. And they all
kind of are not in the same league. Scrolling is not smooth. Weird ghost
touches.

I cannot explain this better. This is my experience.

I have a 6 year old Asus and I cannot see much improvement in the trackpad.

